# Acrosport one plans in pdf format



## clipwing (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m looking for the Acrosport one plans, not because I want to build one, it’s because I’d like to check the changes that are included in the “Super Acrosport I” plans that I already have. These are only two pages for the changes needed, and checking them against the “normal” plans would help me.
As some of you may know I’m building what we could call a “Super Acrosport II” since I’m using the 23012 airfoil. Although I have an idea of the hardware changes needed, following Mr. Poberezny advise on the AC 1 would be wise.

Of course I’m not asking anybody to break the royalties on the plans, because as i said I’m not building the plane, it’s only for educational purposes. 
Has anyone have them on pdf format and would want to share? Thanks in advance.
Jose.


----------

